# Seattle HDR



## Sinister_kid (Nov 5, 2009)

Well I was driving home from seattle a couple months ago and snapped this picture while driving, don't try that ever!

I know there is a dust spot on the picture too just try to ignore it.


----------



## SlimPaul (Nov 5, 2009)

I feel it's too dark, not colorful enough and too soft, but other than that nice shot  Just try to edit it again taking those points into consideration.


----------



## sam_rowlands (Nov 5, 2009)

Fantastic, although I agree with SlimPaul, I think it could with more contrast in everything but the sky. Good work, keep it up.


----------



## Dominantly (Nov 5, 2009)

Where is the HDR?

 I did always want to pull over going through Seattle, especially at night.

VERY Photogenic city


----------



## bigtwinky (Nov 5, 2009)

I don't like the blurryness of the cars or the odd reflection from the car window.  The sky is alright, but the composition isn't too interesting.

Try getting out of the car and shooting some more, aiming at getting good lines and horizons with your shots.   I'm thinking this was done with 1 photo then saved to 3 exposures?  Try doing it with 3 actual shots.


----------



## Sinister_kid (Nov 5, 2009)

bigtwinky said:


> I don't like the blurryness of the cars or the odd reflection from the car window.  The sky is alright, but the composition isn't too interesting.
> 
> Try getting out of the car and shooting some more, aiming at getting good lines and horizons with your shots.   I'm thinking this was done with 1 photo then saved to 3 exposures?  Try doing it with 3 actual shots.



Can't really get out while going 70 on I-5.  But i know what you mean. And yes one photo. I will be doing more exposures next time it's nice out in seattle, which might not be for a while. And from a different location.


----------



## ac4201 (Nov 25, 2009)

Wow!! What a shot from the photographer!! It was nice and great!! By the way, have you heard of MiNeeds.com? It really simplifies finding affordable photographers. I used it to find them for my wedding. Essentially, after I described what I needed on this site, I received several competitive bids from local photographers. I liked the fact that I didnt have to call around and negotiate with each, and that they actually came to me.

Seattle Photographers & Photography - Get Bids & Save | MiNeeds


----------

